# How many people blend their strains together....



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

How many people _*blend*_ their strains together before smoking? I tried this for the first time 10 minutes ago and *wow*....I wished i had done this a long time ago. Took some Sensi Star x Chemgog D and blended it with the Paki I hve...the Sensi is great on its own but a lil on the couchlock side...the Paki is an upbeat energetic type high with no sleepiness whats so ever...together they make for a wonderful high that is quite the creeper...

Anybody else got some blends they hve done?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 13, 2010)

never tried to do a 'blend'. just mixed up a little a this and that from the bottom of the jar.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

Never blended my own stuff. street stuff yes and it is always a good time. i just sampled the rrf an hour ago, took a few hits off a pipe and got a good high. i see why you enjoy the rrf so much.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> Never blended my own stuff. street stuff yes and it is always a good time. i just sampled the rrf an hour ago, took a few hits off a pipe and got a good high. i see why you enjoy the rrf so much.



Yeah that and the White Dwarf are always kind to me....


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> never tried to do a 'blend'. just mixed up a little a this and that from the bottom of the jar.



I hve done that when my jars were virtually empty and I needed to make up a bowl....I did this moreto see how the two wld compliment each other...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

never blended my strains together before like that usually just once at a time.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

This has me wondering how the Rez SD x Chemdog DD wld smoke with some Paki added to it...the Rez by itself is hvy duty Narcotic like...you are not doing much when you smoke it...but maybe the Paki wld lift the high up a bit and make it functional...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm likin the idea


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

well hammy where do you live lol in a dispensary? lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> well hammy where do you live lol in a dispensary? lol



No lol but i do hve 6 different cured strains right now...Rez sd x Chemdog DD, Sensi Star x Chemdog D, Pakistani Ryder (Unstable auto), Auto White Dwarf, Russian Rocket Fuel and a tiny bit of SnowRyder...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

this pakastani ryder you speak of interest me very much please tell more


----------



## todoobie (Mar 13, 2010)

Heck Ham, why not, what could it hurt??


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> this pakastani ryder you speak of interest me very much please tell more




I got these beans as freebies i believe from the Tude...they were labeled as PakistaniRyder and were supposed to be autos....well I germed one in my 3rd grow i believe and it vegged nicely and stayed bushy but then stopped growing and didn't flower...it showed sex as a female with lots of pre flowers but never budded up...just stayed the same size. So I eventually threw it in my flower tent under 12/12 and it started flowering. I had taken a clone before flipping it because i believed if it was not a *true* auto it shld be cloneable...well long story short i harvested it and it was solid smoke...I then cloned the clones and hve been flowering the clones ever since.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

ah i guess it isn't a 100% af yet?


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> ah i guess it isn't a 100% af yet?



Yeah I am guessing a percentage of the seeds did not hve the af trait...I hve 1 more bean of it...might pop it next grow just to see if the bean is af stable..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

maybe she will be the lucky one heh


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

HL i put whiteberry, a supersweet smooth and a bluehell, a sweet yet harder smoke in a pipe and blew my freakin mind!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

wouldn't the pollen/hash presser work perfect for this?


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 13, 2010)

I do it often.  I figure it's fun, and I get curious.


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

GEEEZZZ I wish I could do just that!  Hammy you need to do what Obama would do...Spread the wealth!


----------



## LBagger (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm guilty of mixing strains together. granddaddy purp + OG Kush + nice healthy bong = :holysheep:


----------



## Irish (Mar 13, 2010)

lol hammy. i read this, and mixed up a 7 strain hoot.

bk, bubblegum, white rhino, wonder woman, kult, cali-o, and skush...

its a monster hoot too. waiting on a few bros to get here to help out...:hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

We call it a "tossed salad" or "mixed greens". I don't know if it's psycological or what but seems to always get me more baked.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

"I want you to take the frankenstein ****, the deer ****, the green monster, the bling, and the bling bling, and i want you to roll it all into one joint."
"no ones ever been brave enough to try that"
"one man is. roll it"
"ill smoke it with you bro, we'll go to the loony bin together, i dont give a ****"


----------



## warfish (Mar 13, 2010)

I pull a bowl sized bud out usually and break it up, load it up.  Then because my eyes are usually bigger than my bowl   I take the little bit of extra and dump it into a small tupperware container.  This ends up being a blend of all the types I have usually, hehe

I call it Pot Pourri...   ok bad joke   but it does make for some interesting smoke!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 13, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> "I want you to take the frankenstein ****, the deer ****, the green monster, the bling, and the bling bling, and i want you to roll it all into one joint."
> "no ones ever been brave enough to try that"
> "one man is. roll it"
> "ill smoke it with you bro, we'll go to the loony bin together, i dont give a ****"


I love Grandmas Boy!


----------



## smokingtoke420 (Mar 14, 2010)

I do!


----------



## smokingtoke420 (Mar 14, 2010)

mixtures are good sometimes then other times no


----------



## MJ Child (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I have mixed mandala's satori and speed queen together and it was better than each alone. plan on growing both again this season.  satori is nice and uplifting, speed queen to lethargic for me when i wish to do stuff high


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually did once and didn't care for it but then did it again a couple weeks ago when a bag of crystal was not even close to being potent surprisingly as I dipped out of the same bag or so he said and it was very good so this time I have a sack of reggs or whatever you call it, decent but tastes like crap so i mixed both because the crystal tastes good and it worked out well for both the taste and the different type of high it was. I just can't wait to blend my own soon if i'm successful with this go around.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a jar romulan that has such a strong piney flavor I really just don't care for it. I have tried to mix it down to dilute the flavor (even going 50/50) with something else.. But the taste always overpowers whatever I am using...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 15, 2010)

I sprinkle kief in my Js. Does that that count as blending? lol


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 15, 2010)

we call them fiesta bowls, or fiesta joints.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 16, 2010)

Famous around my house: Pencil's Medicinal Blend and Pencil's Recreational Blend.

I've got a jar of some incredible unknown sister that tastes like chocolate covered lemon drops that I grew my first ever grow--down to about a half-pint and crying.  I always blended it to make the taste last if not the buzz.

Got some Roadkill X Deep Chunk sprouted and vegging for nothing more than the bouquet and the taste.  I smoke so much that I just don't care much for Indicas/narcotic-stones anymore, but I love the smells.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2010)

Hammy  Around these parts we call it: a tossed salad....   

 We have kicked it up to 5 or 6 kinds into one mix at times...   

Times when you dont need to do much...  LOL


----------

